# Youngest Pen Turner



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

My three year old son loves to help me in the shop. His favorite tool is the drill press because he can do it all (I change the blanks, he does the rest). This is him just before bedtime tonight as we were preparing pen blanks for turning.

I will add pics of the pens later.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Oh I can see another lathe in the picture.  That is great that he wants to help.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is great. Good to have a helper but where is he going to put his drill press and lathe. It is fun when the kids want to help.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great to see mate, start them young.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Good to see no loose clothing to get caught


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

petersenj20 said:


> Good to see no loose clothing to get caught


 He was actually in his tighty whities. Had to kinda crop the pics to keep it decent.


----------

